# 2004 Lemond Reno (Stock)



## Paluchi (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone know what kind of headset I need to get for this bike? I'm a novice, new to the biking realm within the last 2 years and am buying components to customize my first bike. I'm looking at the Chris King headset and wanted to know if I should get the 1" or 1 1/8" NoThreadset? Thanks for you help. Please let me know if there is anything else that I should be considering about my decision. I know I can just measure the bike, but, I also am looking for some input. Plus, I'm at work. Thanks again.


----------

